# $5 tip on a 1.5 mile trip



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

$5 is a nice tip and I received it this morning by taking a dude to work at O'Reilly's. Earlier this week, I had an airport trip from an affluent neighborhood and the guy mentioned he's worked at a local IT company since the 90's....zero tip.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Its all random


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Challenge accepted:
.97 miles, 3 min 43 sec, $5 tip.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Long pickup fee.

They appreciated you came all the way out to get him/her .


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> View attachment 194679
> View attachment 194680
> $5 is a nice tip and I received it this morning by taking a dude to work at O'Reilly's. Earlier this week, I had an airport trip from an affluent neighborhood and the guy mentioned he's worked at a local IT company since the 90's....zero tip.


Anyone who doesn't tip on an airport trip should be chemically castrated and then fed to a group of hungry sharks.


----------



## dogemuffins (Mar 16, 2017)

I always tip at least $5 in cash. I guess us O'Reilly people are good pax.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Anyone who doesn't tip on an airport trip should be chemically castrated and then fed to a group of hungry sharks.


Cruel and unusual punishment....sharks deserve better quality meat.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Ribak said:


> View attachment 194679
> View attachment 194680
> $5 is a nice tip and I received it this morning by taking a dude to work at O'Reilly's. Earlier this week, I had an airport trip from an affluent neighborhood and the guy mentioned he's worked at a local IT company since the 90's....zero tip.


Looks like you made $30 on that 30 minute trip. Why tip?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Looks like you made $30 on that 30 minute trip. Why tip?


I was just citing an example of the inconsistency of getting tips. There is no expectation or entitlement for receiving tips.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I had one who went .7 miles and the guy tipped me $18 and some change....weird


----------

